# Trivia 5/9



## luckytrim (May 9, 2020)

trivia 5/9
DID YOU KNOW...
Howard Cunningham is one of only two characters, the other  being Fonzie, to
appear in all 255 episodes of “Happy Days” .


1. If my favorite pastime is Cruciverbalism, what am I  involved in ?
  a. – Creating Crosswords
  b. – Writing Speeches
  c. – Giving Lectures
  d. – Teaching a Language course
2. Which of the following was NOT inducted into the first  class of the Major
League Baseball Hall of Fame ?
  a. - Walter Johnson
  b. - Babe Ruth
  c. - Ty Cobb
  d. - Cy Young
3. When the French order 'Cuisses de Grenouille' , we  Americans order .....
what ?
4. "Blue Suede Shoes" is a rock and roll classic associated  with Elvis
Presley, but who originally wrote and sang the song in  1955?
5. Cats have over a hundred vocal sounds, but how many do dogs  have?
  a. - 10
  b. - 35
  c. - 60
  d. - 75
6. 'Thrilla in Manila' was the nickname of the heavyweight  championship 
fight between which two boxing greats ?
7. When the subject is Biological Classification, how many can  you name ?
I'll get you started with the first one; give me five of the  remaining six 
for credit ...
(Hint; Kingdom, P_____ , C___ , O____ , F_____ , G____ and  S______ )
8. Actor Fess Parker portrayed what two characters from  history on 
television?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The most popular site in the USA for would-be suicides is in  California.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - a
2. - d
3. Frog's Legs
4. Carl Perkins
5. - a
6. Muhammad Ali and Joe Frazier
7. Kingdom, phylum, class, order, family, genus,  species
8.  Davy Crockett and Daniel Boone

TRUTH !!
It's the Golden Gate Bridge !
Between 1937 and 2012, over 1,400 bodies were recovered of  people who had
jumped .  By 2017, the number had grown to over  2,000.


Among the 515 people who had attempted to jump from the bridge  between 1937
and 1971, but were prevented from doing so, only 6% had gone  on to kill
themselves later on. This finding, in a report called "Where  Are They Now?"
by Richard Seiden seems to dispute the notion that  suicide-attempters would
just find some other way to do it later if they were  thwarted.


----------

